# Why does it have to be like this?



## lost_boy (Oct 27, 2010)

just deleted this post -
moved out today at her request.

so to hell with it.


----------



## AWife (Sep 25, 2010)

I'm sorry about your situation. Sadly it takes two to make it work. No matter how much you love someone, if they're not willing to contribute it cannot work. Take care of yourself.


----------

